# Sous Vide/Grilled Pheasant Breast with Apricot Balsamic Butter reduction



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

With the nice spring weather we are having, time for dinners with friends! We sat outside and ate enjoying the nice breeze, the cool temps., and the smell of lemon tree blooms. I have cooked this before, but it has been 2 years since the last time I made it.....too long!

I dried the meat, then seasoned the pheasant breasts with sea salt an CBP. In a vac bag, then in the sous vide bath @140*F for 4 hours.







Then I sliced some Calabrian Coppa and Beef Braesola for the board, along with some Parmesan and Asiago Cheese...






Toasted crustinis for bruschetta.






Made the pecan rice and sauteed baby bella mushrooms. Prepped the veggies for the grill.






Then got the sauce going...1/4c. Balsamic and 1/4c. apricot pepper jelly. reduce by half






Chop the rosemary and basil fresh from the herb garden.






45 minutes out, put veggies on the grill. When the sous vide timer is up, pull the breasts, pat dry, coat with a little olive oil for the grill. pour juice from sous vide bag in the sauce pan along with the herbs...






reduce by 1/2 then finish sauce with 4TBSPS. butter..






1.5 minute sear on each side @400 on the green egg...






And Done:











Served with a nice French Chenin Blanc wine.






And fresh picked that day Louisiana strawberries and French vanilla Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 22, 2022)

Whole lot of flavor on that plate. Looks delicious. Very nice meal.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Whole lot of flavor on that plate. Looks delicious. Very nice meal.


Thanks SE! Two bottles of wine and that meal-I was mellow after the ice cream!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 22, 2022)

Hell yeah Keith you nailed it. Whole meal looks amazing. Nice job on the charcuterie. I'm a big fan of pheasant

Stay safe during the storms today!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2022)

WOW KEITH!! That is one of the most amazing meals I've ever seen. I'd give a pint of blood and my first born child for an opportunity to sit down to a meal like that. Beautiful job sir!!

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 22, 2022)

WOW is right......  That is a nice meal!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 22, 2022)

From the charcuterie to the dessert an absolutely astounding culinary effort, huge like!  I collected hundreds of roosters hunting over my English Springer Spaniels for a couple of decades, something about apricot that it just pairs perfectly with the bird. Fantastic piece of work Keith, five star! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2022)

Beautiful meal Inda. I'd be proud to belly up to a plate. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 22, 2022)

Right there is a $100 a plate at a fancy establishment, wine extra. Looks incredible.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice lookin plate . Very nice .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2022)

That's some mighty Tasty looking stuff, right there!!!
Nice Job Inda!
Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Mar 22, 2022)

Holy crap!

You can't be postin' that without inviting everyone over!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yeah Keith you nailed it. Whole meal looks amazing. Nice job on the charcuterie. I'm a big fan of pheasant
> 
> Stay safe during the storms today!


Thanks Bud! The coppa has aged over a year in the fridge. The flavor profile has gone absolutely bonkers! Nutty, buttery, savory, and sweet. Literally melts in your mouth.



tx smoker said:


> WOW KEITH!! That is one of the most amazing meals I've ever seen. I'd give a pint of blood and my first born child for an opportunity to sit down to a meal like that. Beautiful job sir!!
> 
> Robert


Thank Robert! LOL! If I am able to make it to Jake's I will make this dish, but it will have to be Turkey breast cutlets. Chicken just does not do well with the sauce.



civilsmoker said:


> WOW is right......  That is a nice meal!


Thanks civilsmoker!



sawhorseray said:


> From the charcuterie to the dessert an absolutely astounding culinary effort, huge like!  I collected hundreds of roosters hunting over my English Springer Spaniels for a couple of decades, something about apricot that it just pairs perfectly with the bird. Fantastic piece of work Keith, five star! RAY


Thanks Ray! And you are 100% correct! Both Apricot and peach were made for pheasant.



gmc2003 said:


> Beautiful meal Inda. I'd be proud to belly up to a plate.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!



Sven Svensson said:


> Right there is a $100 a plate at a fancy establishment, wine extra. Looks incredible.


Thanks Sven!



chopsaw said:


> Nice lookin plate . Very nice .


Thanks chopsaw!



Bearcarver said:


> That's some mighty Tasty looking stuff, right there!!!
> Nice Job Inda!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!



normanaj said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> You can't be postin' that without inviting everyone over!


I only had 4 pheasant breasts so limited seating at the table...


----------



## DougE (Mar 22, 2022)

What an amazing meal! From the appetizer, to the main course, to dessert, you sure nailed it.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 22, 2022)

Everything looks great Keith.

Pro chef's run and hide when they see you coming.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> What an amazing meal! From the appetizer, to the main course, to dessert, you sure nailed it.


Thanks DougE! It was very good! Got another meal planned tomorrow night with my Uncle...stay tuned for the pics...



one eyed jack said:


> Everything looks great Keith.
> 
> Pro chef's run and hide when they see you coming.


I'm blushing one eyed jack...thank you for the kind words. Though I feel like I know my way around a kitchen, I have burnt my share of pots and pans. No way I can match the culinary skill of a 5 star chef...they are just on a different level.  But I keep pushing the envelope with my skills and knowledge. Salumi was uncharted territory for me; and it absolutely fascinates me how microbes can trasform the flavor profile inside meat when it is done properly.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

FYI, if you have never had that pecan rice...it is excellent! Sometimes I will toast pecans and chop them to fold in after the rice is done cooking. It is also really good if you add 1 TBSP. of orange zest when you cook the rice, then add the pecans! Very good side with fowl.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 22, 2022)

Man! That is “French Laundry” level food, flavors and presentation! Are you going for a Michelin Star? You have my vote! I love pheasant, but I have never had it that nice! Awesome work!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2022)

Well done Keith.  Just an amazing meal.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 23, 2022)

From the beginning to the ending......That is a great looking meal! 
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Mar 23, 2022)

WOW that all looks super tasty!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 23, 2022)

Just outstanding. Whole meal looks top notch. You got some lucky friends!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm blushing one eyed jack...thank you for the kind words. Though I feel like I know my way around a kitchen, I have burnt my share of pots and pans. No way I can match the culinary skill of a 5 star chef...they are just on a different level.  But I keep pushing the envelope with my skills and knowledge. Salumi was uncharted territory for me; and it absolutely fascinates me how microbes can trasform the flavor profile inside meat when it is done properly.
[/QUOTE]
I understand.  I have a nephew who is a chef and restaurant manager,  (Not 5 star, but impressive)  It is humbling to work with him in a kitchen.

Not trying to blow smoke, but you are on a far higher level than I am and it's impressive.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Man! That is “French Laundry” level food, flavors and presentation! Are you going for a Michelin Star? You have my vote! I love pheasant, but I have never had it that nice! Awesome work!


Thanks bauchjw. 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Well done Keith.  Just an amazing meal.


Thanks Brian.



JLeonard said:


> From the beginning to the ending......That is a great looking meal!
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard



sandyut said:


> WOW that all looks super tasty!


Thanks sandyut.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Just outstanding. Whole meal looks top notch. You got some lucky friends!


Thanks SVf! 



one eyed jack said:


> I understand.  I have a nephew who is a chef and restaurant manager,  (Not 5 star, but impressive)  It is humbling to work with him in a kitchen.
> 
> Not trying to blow smoke, but you are on a far higher level than I am and it's impressive.


Thanks one eyed jack, One of the flaws with being a super taster I guess...I keep pushing for flavor.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice meal right through, well done Keith.
The finish plate is amazing, And top it off with fresh strawberry's
Outside meal with good friends Perfect. Can't wait until nice weather hits here
David


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks one eyed jack, One of the flaws with being a super taster I guess...I keep pushing for flavor.
[/QUOTE]

Super taster sounds like a mixed blessing.  A little like perfect pitch, I would think.

The super taster thing helps explain the detail you put into your projects.  That's a good thing, for us in the audience.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice meal right through, well done Keith.
> The finish plate is amazing, And top it off with fresh strawberry's
> Outside meal with good friends Perfect. Can't wait until nice weather hits here
> David


Thanks David!



one eyed jack said:


> Thanks one eyed jack, One of the flaws with being a super taster I guess...I keep pushing for flavor.



Super taster sounds like a mixed blessing.  A little like perfect pitch, I would think.

The super taster thing helps explain the detail you put into your projects.  That's a good thing, for us in the audience.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you one eyed jack.


----------

